# Aqua Inspiration annual celebrate----sale !!!



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks for all of you guys.

our company have been for a year.

now annual celebrate HOT SALE.

All plants that on Yellow Mark are on sale now. Pick any 3 of them for $9.99.
-*Rotala pusilla
-*Ammannia Multiflora
-*Narrow leaf ludwigia
-*Rotala wallichii
-*Blyxa japonica
-*Pearl Weed
-*Cardamine
-*Hydrocotyle verticillata
-*Red Ludwigia
etc.

PRODUCTS BIG SALE:
ADA AMAZONIA I & II(9L) 20% off
NETLEA SOIL(9L) 10% off
All Heaters 30% off
Fan Shape Sponge Filter 20% off
All NAG Diffuser 20% off
NAG IN-OUT FLOW 20% off
Whisper PF10 10% off
External 230 10% off


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm definitely paying a visit soon. Any idea when this is going to finish?

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

will last for 1 month. thanks


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

get those 2 way sponge filters back in stock and I'll come by!


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

aw darn. did i miss it?


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

It was still going when I was in last Sunday.


----------

